# Goth Items



## PaperCat (Feb 5, 2018)

Is anyone using them? If so, how do you have them set up in your camp? I love the items and I kind of want a little jam session area but I need some inspiration. Or maybe put them in my camper. 

Anyone have screenshots of how they used the goth items?


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 5, 2018)

I made a little 'Goth Concert' stage and arranged each piece/instrument so that there is room for villagers to play them (as a band). Here's a shot of them jamming out: 





Not sure why images appear so small and low resolution? Any way to fix that?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry it's a little dark. It was evening at my campsite.

I love this set so much.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2018)

I too love this set.  It got even better when I earned the microphone though,
because Rosie's squeaky little voice singing along to the rock music is something I didn't know I needed in my life.  Peanut seems to have forgotten that she needs to actually play her instrument, however.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 7, 2018)

I love seeing all your setups!  Interestingly in my camp, my visitors seem to prefer hanging out in the side with all the food and sweet set funiture.  I rarely see anyone in the goth room (and yes, there is room behind all the instruments and mike)  I am actually looking forward to redoing and getting a fresh look after this event is over.  I wonder what is coming down the pike next??


----------



## ESkill (Feb 9, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I too love this set.  It got even better when I earned the microphone though,
> because Rosie's squeaky little voice singing along to the rock music is something I didn't know I needed in my life.  Peanut seems to have forgotten that she needs to actually play her instrument, however.



I squealed a little bit the first time I heard a camper singing haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I set up a mini concert as well in my camp, but have several pieces in my camper as well, hopefully once we get some rococo items they'll match nicely and I can do a whole goth bedroom with a few piece of the rose stuff mixed in!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I made a little 'Goth Concert' stage and arranged each piece/instrument so that there is room for villagers to play them (as a band). Here's a shot of them jamming out:
> 
> 
> View attachment 214226
> ...



You can run it through waifu2x to make it bigger/better quality. 


----------------------------

I would probably keep the coat until something else comes along that fills my dark needs...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sowelu said:


> I made a little 'Goth Concert' stage and arranged each piece/instrument so that there is room for villagers to play them (as a band). Here's a shot of them jamming out:
> 
> 
> View attachment 214226
> ...



You can run it through waifu2x to make it bigger/better quality. 


----------------------------

I would probably keep the coat until something else comes along that fills my dark needs...


----------

